# What types of paint are you using?



## Ron E (Jul 5, 2020)

I’m getting ready to paint my wife’s bike frame as soon as I get it back from the plater.
I am using 65 to 70 year old decals.
I have read a few threads on painting bike frames  here on the Cabe. I understand that enamel paints work best with old decals. I would like to use a paint that’s better than a spray can I can get at a hardware store.
What paints are you using that will produce a quality paint job, that won’t destroy vintage decals?


----------



## mpdoan2 (Jul 5, 2020)

I went to my local auto paint supply store. They recommended an epoxy primer and clear coat, and they mixed the paint color I needed and loaded it in spray cans for me. WAY better than the paint from a hardware or auto part store. (I don’t have a Big compressor and whatnot yet, but quality paint in a can worked really really well.)


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 5, 2020)

the old decals won't care what the paint is unless you plan on clear coating the bike over the decals.

the paint store cans is definitely the best way to go if you do not have the equipment to spray. 

there used to be pretty good paint in cans at the hardware store but not so much anymore,  paint technology is always changing.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2020)

A decent single stage automotive enamel is what you need. These bikes were never painted with BC/CC. The paint should not affect the decal. V/r Shawn


----------



## Ron E (Jul 6, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> A decent single stage automotive enamel is what you need. These bikes were never painted with BC/CC. The paint should not affect the decal. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2020)

Krylon


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 6, 2020)

Don’t underestimate Krylon. I have had great success with their products. Preparation and quality primer lays the foundation for an excellent paint job.


----------



## Ron E (Jul 6, 2020)

Thanks, to all for the advice.
I understand that some paints won’t be compatible with others. 
I do plan on clear coating the frame and decals.
I do own a compressor, and HVLP spray gun.
I never had the chance to use it yet.
I do plan on practicing before spraying the frame. If I go that route.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 8, 2020)

I use a ppg products...you can get in a single stage color but u need to use a ppg primer.. if you chose a different brand u need to use that brands primer.. dont mix brands.  Going custom paint costs more.. last ...please dont use that crappy krylon rattle can paint.. its just plain junk.. used for cheap fixes  small house hold projects and wont last.. auto paints are durable if done correctly and can be touched up easily if you chip it.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 8, 2020)

I am using *Rust-Oleum* (aka. Rustoleum), either from the local Home Depot, or in 6-packs online, (if I do not want to make a trip to the store).

Sometimes, I use other brands -- just for a unique color, or for an under primer to more closely match the finish coat.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 8, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> I use a ppg products...you can get in a single stage color but u need to use a ppg primer.. if you chose a different brand u need to use that brands primer.. dont mix brands.  Going custom paint costs more.. last ...please dont use that crappy krylon rattle can paint.. its just plain junk.. used for cheap fixes  small house hold projects and wont last.. auto paints are durable if done correctly and can be touched up easily if you chip it.



Nothing wrong with Krylon if you know how to use it. I am sick of being insulted every f#&f&$g time I try to respond to someone’s question. PPG is very expensive and scratches almost as easy as the cheap stuff. Everyone is an expert on this site, and I am glad I never listened to any of their advice.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 8, 2020)

KRYLON is just fine,


----------



## catfish (Jul 8, 2020)

bikecrazy said:


> Nothing wrong with Krylon if you know how to use it. I am sick of being insulted every f#&f&$g time I try to respond to someone’s question. PPG is very expensive and scratches almost as easy as the cheap stuff. Everyone is an expert on this site, and I am glad I never listened to any of their advice.




Yup


----------



## catfish (Jul 8, 2020)

ivrjhnsn said:


> KRYLON is just fine,
> View attachment 1225583




Beautiful !!!!


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 8, 2020)

bikecrazy said:


> Nothing wrong with Krylon if you know how to use it.




EGGZAKLEE!


----------



## catfish (Jul 8, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> EGGZAKLEE!
> 
> View attachment 1225618




Stig,  You do great work!


----------



## Ron E (Jul 8, 2020)

Your Iver Johnson is beautiful! You did a great job painting it!  
Going with spray cans, I am limited to the colors that are available from one companies product line.  I’m concerned that switching brands to get the colors I need might not work out the way I want it to, and end up trashing my decals. I don’t know. I haven’t the experience painting with trial and error.
The last time I painted a bike was at least 40 years ago. I know paints have changed since then.
I never heard of PPG products. 
Will it harm vintage water slide decals? This is my biggest concern!
You can see the bike I’m going to paint if you’re interested:








						1950s-1960s Taurea rebuild help | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

I am rebuilding a 1960s Taurea road bike for my wife. The decals and chrome have suffered through the decades, as you can see in the photos. If anyone has photos to share so I can determine what the decals looked like, as well as decal placement, it would be most helpful. If anyone has had...




					thecabe.com
				




Thanks for the replies to my thread!
I really don’t want to mess up this project.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 8, 2020)

Cant help it.. its cheap $$%% ..cant paint painters use it.just plain cheap crap...oh ya id use krylon lol on my frame off resto TA..  :0









bikecrazy said:


> Nothing wrong with Krylon if you know how to use it. I am sick of being insulted every f#&f&$g time I try to respond to someone’s question. PPG is very expensive and scratches almost as easy as the cheap stuff. Everyone is an expert on this site, and I am glad I never listened to any of their advice.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 8, 2020)

Wow. Id better watch out on the sale section from now on...  :0:0:0 I painted my 1968 in krylon tooo lol.


----------



## 1motime (Jul 8, 2020)

bikecrazy said:


> Nothing wrong with Krylon if you know how to use it. I am sick of being insulted every f#&f&$g time I try to respond to someone’s question. PPG is very expensive and scratches almost as easy as the cheap stuff. Everyone is an expert on this site, and I am glad I never listened to any of their advice.



I did Pebble Beach restorations for over 35 years.   After all that time I used every brand.  Never liked PPG.   Every other major quality brand outperformed it.   My opinion.
They have a huge presence and hype in the hot rod world.  Anything that comes out of a gun is expensive.  If the Krylon works for you than go for it!


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 8, 2020)

40 yrs for me..I Agree. If it floats your boat do it.. ppg is a hard to understand paint and not for novice..other brands have a much simpler mix and less types of catslists to use..some like that some dont.. rattle cans are a good choice for you


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 9, 2020)

Modern paint systems are the way to go if you are repainting a valuable collector car.The cost in materials and proper equipment are justified because of the high value of the finished vehicle. If you are doing a bicycle, the end result may not justify the huge expense required. There is also the risk of harming your lungs permanently if you do not use approved respiration equipment. I have had excellent results using Krylon products. They match up very well with the finishes that came from the factory’s at that time. As in all refinishing projects, the final product is a function of how much prep work you do


----------



## 1motime (Jul 9, 2020)

Nice lineup!  If those are done in Krylon than you know what you are doing.  Don't let those who have never pulled the trigger or pushed the nozzle get to you


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 9, 2020)

another rattle can special


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 9, 2020)

Another option if you don't have a compressor or the proper respirator is Duplicolor automotive paints in spray cans or the Schwinn paints that Aaron sells @VintageSchwinn.com


----------



## Ron E (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks, for the information everyone!
I found this product online. Has anyone had any luck with this product?









						SprayMax 3680061, 2K Urethane Glamour Clear Coat, Aerosol
					

SprayMax 3680061 Urethane Clear Coat, Don't Buy Outdated Product!  We Guarantee a Minimum of a 2 Year Shelf Life.




					repaintsupply.com


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 13, 2020)

I would like to know as well. I have seen video online of people using it on cars with good results. Rustoleum was used as a base color with the 2K as a clear coat. Not sure if 2K plays well with Krylon.


----------



## TieDye (Jul 13, 2020)

Ron E said:


> Thanks, for the information everyone!
> I found this product online. Has anyone had any luck with this product?
> 
> 
> ...



I watched a YouTube video by Brad Angove. He painted a guitar using Duplicolor paint and used this clear coat.  It looked awesome once sanded and buffed.


----------



## SLM (Aug 4, 2020)

Lime Green schwinn with fender scratch to the metal... I have touch up paint and good color match ... what is the undercoat color ? white ?
Suggestions ?  I tried putting down just Lime green paint and it is too dark .  I am assuming that I need a undercoat of silver or white to allow the lime metallic green touch to match the orginial paint ?


----------



## Ron E (Aug 8, 2020)

From what I have read so far, silver is the primer that is needed for a metallic finish.
Good luck with your paint job.

Ron


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 8, 2020)

SLM said:


> Lime Green schwinn with fender scratch to the metal... I have touch up paint and good color match ... what is the undercoat color ? white ?
> Suggestions ?  I tried putting down just Lime green paint and it is too dark .  I am assuming that I need a undercoat of silver or white to allow the lime metallic green touch to match the orginial paint ?




Aluminum base coat for Schwinn's translucent paints.


----------

